# Sleeping under the air conditioner ???



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

I need an advice about my puppy. It is like 31°C outside but inside we have an air conditioner (moving one) and it's like 25° inside. Zippy always goes and takes a nap under the air conditioner and he finds the coolest spot in the room. I can't stand to sit there, it's pretty cold but he sleeps there. The cold blows just right to him, could this harm him ??? Should I let him sleep there ???


----------



## Karen2 (Jan 5, 2009)

I'm no expert, but my Sierra, loves to be cool. Her favorite spot to lay is under the ceiling fan, or in front of small fan.
She seems to thrive in cooler (or cold) weather.
Could Zippy also like the noise the air conditioner?
Just a thought...
Karen


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

Karen2 said:


> I'm no expert, but my Sierra, loves to be cool. Her favorite spot to lay is under the ceiling fan, or in front of small fan.
> She seems to thrive in cooler (or cold) weather.
> Could Zippy also like the noise the air conditioner?
> Just a thought...
> Karen


I don't think it is because of the noise, in which way it blows there's where he lays down, and it doesn't make noise only in that direction...


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I don't think the cold will hurt him, but you said it moves, so could it topple over on him? My Sam used to wrap himself around the commode to cool off and Ike sleeps on our slate floor or on the air vents.


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

paula bedard said:


> I don't think the cold will hurt him, but you said it moves, so could it topple over on him? My Sam used to wrap himself around the commode to cool off and Ike sleeps on our slate floor or on the air vents.


No it can't topple over him, it moves only from one side to another by swinging. I noticed that his nose is runny when he wakes up after sleeping there, that's why I am asking. It is my first time with the dog so maybe it is a stupid question but I am worried for everything. Even my wet said: "You worry to much about everything, he is fine, I can't imagine what you will do when you have kids!!!" :uhoh:


----------



## Noey (Feb 26, 2009)

My guys run for the air vents. If it's safe, I don't see harm.I do move my guys if they have the ear directly over the air, as I don't want ear infections from cold air blowing in.

Noah will sit with his mouth open over the vent and allow the air to flow directly in. The only other thing to consider is to make sure the vents are clean/filter is changed. You don't want them sucking in bad air.


----------



## Nicole74 (May 30, 2009)

Bailey will sleep on top of the AC vent in the living room. She loves the cool air.


----------



## ardita (Jul 14, 2009)

thanks everyone, so i guess it's not harmful as long as the air is clean and i'll make sure so the air doesn't blow direct to his ears


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Hank's favorite spots are the floor registers. There are 3 in the kitchen and you can always find him lying on one of them. I don't worry about it, I figure he'll move if it get too cold.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

That's so funny. Gilmour does the same thing 



paula bedard said:


> I don't think the cold will hurt him, but you said it moves, so could it topple over on him? My Sam used to wrap himself around the commode to cool off and Ike sleeps on our slate floor or on the air vents.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Goldens are not heat tolerant dogs. They will seek out cool spots constantly, even in my house which is 70 deg year round.

The hard slate in front of the fireplace is one of Gilmours favorites.


----------

